
ShowHN: Query the past, do audits, compare JSON/XML;lessons learned from ZFS/Git - lichtenberger
https://sirix.io
======
lichtenberger
Hi,

Sirix.io is all about efficient versioning of your data. That is on the one
hand it reduces the storage cost of storing a new revision during each
transaction-commit while balancing read- and write-performance through a novel
sliding snapshot algorithm and dynamic page compression. On the other hand
Sirix supports easy query capabilities for instance to open a specific
revision by a timestamp or revisions by a given timespan, to navigate to
future or past versions of nodes in the tree-structure and so on. It basically
never overwrites data and is heavily inspired by ZFS and Git and borrows some
ideas and puts these to test on the sub-file level.

In stark contrast to other approaches Sirix combines copy-on-write semantics
with node-level versioning.

It all started around 2006 as a university / Ph.D. project of Marc Kramis and
I already spend my Bachelor's Thesis, Master's Thesis as well as several HiWi-
Jobs on the project and I'm still more eager than ever to put forth the idea
of a versioned, analytics plattform to perform analytical tasks based on
current as well as the history of the data.

I've been working a lot on Sirix.io the last couple of months and spent most
evenings after my day to day software engineering Job. I had already posted
around christmas, but now I've added a native JSON storage layer besides XML,
that is the storage itself, XQuery extensions for JSON for joint XML- and
JSON-querying, a RESTful-API also for JSON, added a website, a forum and first
documentation... :-) and last night I release version 0.9.0.

So, any feedback, comments, suggestions, just everything is more than welcome.
I'll happily answer any questions you might have.

kind regards Johannes

[https://sirix.io](https://sirix.io)

[https://github.com/sirixdb/sirix](https://github.com/sirixdb/sirix)

